# Motorguide xi5 salt prop question



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

New boater here and this the first "repair" im having to do so bear with me 

I had an incident last night when fishing a bridge when a pr1ck of a fisherman decided he was going to come up and cast lures right near my skiff from shore. Tresspassing private land no less but beside the point.... 

He wrapped my trolling prop while i was in anchor mode and about threw me into the bridge before i figured out what happened and grabbed on to bridge base as the current was pushing me. He must have been using what seems like 80lb braid so it temporarily killed the tm and sent it haywire. 

Anyways, i am disassembling the prop to clear it all out now and i noticed the sacrificial nut/anode thingy  that goes on after the prop seems to be out of round in the center hole. Im cleaning off the salt but i dont think its round in the center any longer. 

Does it need to be replaced? Its only been in use about 1.5 months. Im not sure how that anode works exactly in this area which is why im questioning the "out of roundness". It doesnt "thread" on and appears to just sit on the outside of the prop and then a different nut holds the prop etc in place. Maybe it just stabablizes the prop?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A zinc anode is supposed to protect your gear from electrolysis by getting eaten away instead of the stuff you don't want to corrode away. As long as it's still in place and not falling off -it's doing its job. They're cheap enough to replace if you're ever buying a new prop or other hardware - but as long as it's there you're getting the benefit...


----------

